# New neno 10 gallon salt water tank



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

As the title says I just set up a new ten gallon salt water tank. I will post pix once it clears up its cloudy right now. This will follow the tank form the start to the fin of it I only have a peace of live rock, live sand, and a few blue leg hermit crabs in there right now but the lfs has my baby Ocellaris Clownfish on standby for when the tank is cycled. I have researched it and a Ocellaris Clownfish can be keep in a ten gallon tank. Plz if yall have info that will help a new salt water keeper out plz let me know as I do want this to work.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

its day two of the neon tank I love it I have to let the water uncloud somemor and then I will get a pic of what it looks like now


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh neat, bandit! I know nothing about salt water tanks. I would love to hear more about them and what new stuff you learn. I don't even know what "live sand" could mean.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

live sand and live rock are a way that us I the salt water group get a quick cycle in our tanks. I will be posting every day till my tank hits the one year mark then it will be updated only when I have to do a stock update or if I need to fill in the blanks. oh by the way I am every happy today that my tank is clear so stick around I might even post some pix today got to run I have to get back to my salt water tank I might even do a five gallon neon tank at a later date.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Ah, so the live sand is full of beneficial bacteria then?

Yes, I am looking forward to pictures.


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

update its day three and I just found out that two of the blue leg hermit crabs where doa with no way to get a refound


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

day four the tank is running good I am waiting for a new filter I got to come in I upgraded to a biowheel peguin 100 so I am moving a lot more water does anyone know what kind of hermit crab Petco sells for a sw tank I just got three form there and I don't want them to hurt my dwarf blue leg hermit crabs


----------



## bandit1994 (Sep 24, 2015)

day five I am learning so much so fast


----------

